# UK: Rückruftricks - Hohe Geldstrafe



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

Es ist noch nicht ganz der "klassische" Pingbetrug...
Die Entscheidung ist auch schon einen Monat alt, ich habe übersehen, dass es da um Lockanrufe ging (vergleichbar mit 0137-Lockanrufen). Ich dachte, das wäre diese Sache gewesen (Mails mit einer hohen Rechnung und angegebener mit Rückrufnummer)
Im Juli tauchten Beschwerden auf, im August wurden weitreichende Maßnahmen ergriffen 

BBC NEWS | Business | Phone-line breach leads to fine


> The adjudication from Phonepayplus said that unsolicited calls were made to residential, business fixed-line, and mobile phone numbers using automated calling equipment.
> Recipients said that the call lasted for about five seconds, when they heard a man's voice saying "Hello, hello, can you hear me?" before the call ended.
> "This prompted consumers to return the call while being unaware of the higher-rate charges," the adjudication said.
> The regulator's tribunal ruled that its code of practice had been breached and fined service provider Jack Barnard Telecom Services, of Epping in Essex, £200,000.


(stichwort icstis phonepayplus)

Um ein Exempel zu statuieren sei die Strafe höher als die Einnahmen - wogegen der Pingtrickser nun vorgehen will
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2008/aug/23/scamsandfraud.consumeraffairs2


> This is expected to be *the first of many fines from the regulator in response to similar scams.*



Ich will ja niemanden langweilen, aber irgendwie sind die Briten... schneller, konsequenter, besser...
Vielleicht gibt es hier ja mal eine Extrarubrik für meine Exkurse ins Ausland?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: UK: Rückruftricks - Hohe Geldstrafe*

Diese Exkurse sind absolut nicht langweilig. Zeigen sie doch die laissez-faire-Mentalität der deutschen Politik und Justiz im Vergleich zum angeblich so liberalen, in Wirklichkeit aber sehr konsequenten Denken im angelsächsischen Raum. Man braucht nur Tante Google bedienen und "TheRegister" oder "TheScream" zu lesen. 200000 £ sind auch schon eine Stange Geld. Die Gauner haben vor einer Regulierungsbehörde nur dann Respekt, wenn die Ordnungsgelder höher sind als die "erwirtschafteten" Gewinne. Auch das machen uns die Briten vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: UK: Rückruftricks - Hohe Geldstrafe*

Erneut hohe Geldstrafen für Mehrwertnummern*betreiber *wegen Pingbetrug:

Plaza telecom fined for premiem rate scam - Investigations

"Calls were made which ended after a single ring-tone. If you phoned back to find out who had rung you were put through to an 070 number.  The Watchdog PhonepayPlus called the offences "very serious"."

Im August wurde bekannt, dass Pingbetrügerfirmen durch Insolvenzen der Zahlung von Bußgeldern in Höhe von fast 1 Million britischen Pfund entgangen sind.
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2009/08/sharp-increase-in-number-of-ro.html

Zustände wie in Deutschland - aber in UK wird _wenigstens halbherzig _darauf reagiert, u.a. damit, dass *Nummernbetreiber *neuerdings bereits dann Gelder zurück behalten müssen, wenn wegen Nummernmißbrauch ermittelt wird.


----------



## greengrow (8 Oktober 2009)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08717033981


			
				PhonepayPlus Press Office - 20 Aug 2009 schrieb:
			
		

> The above number has been suspended pending an investigation by PhonepayPlus, the phone-paid services regulator.
> 
> If you have been called by this number and would like your experience to be considered as part of the investigation, you can make a formal complaint by contacting PhonepayPlus.
> 
> ...


yes this translates into the German language but does it translate into German regulatory consumer protection?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Re: UK: Rückruftricks - Hohe Geldstrafe*



greengrow schrieb:


> http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08717033981does it translate into German regulatory consumer protection?


German regulatory consumer protection is drying out the quagmire

or:

German regulatory consumer protection is a castle with thick walls

or:

German regulatory consumer protection is keeping the rotten apples out of business


I'm not sure, what you mean, greengrow. Do you want tell me that UK regulation is worse than German regulation or just the other way 'round?

Well, if you want to find consumer protection in the German regulatory system, you have to look very carefully, because it's like a Nadel im Heuhaufen and if you want to find consumer protection in the UK regulatory system, you have to look very carefully, because it's like a needle in the haystack. So, I hope that we now all know the difference


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: UK: Rückruftricks - Hohe Geldstrafe*

By the way, greengrow... what would happen if a person was telling the e-crime-police about ping scam?
Metropolitan Police Service - PCeU - Police Central e-crime Unit
ping scam is computer crime.


----------



## greengrow (8 Oktober 2009)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> I'm not sure, what you mean, greengrow. Do you want tell me that UK regulation is worse than German regulation or just the other way 'round?


sorry, i used the wrong word....my english is as bad as my non-existent German :scherzkeks:

i should have said pro-active consumer protection....the above case indicates Phonepayplus does pro-actively seek evidence and bar numbers.

i was wondering if there is any evidence of cases where the German Regulator has done this.
----------------------------------------
off topic(does not need translating)

there is of course a possibility that the pro-active UK regulatory action in this case was more about protecting the business than protecting the consumer. 
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/087
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08717812032
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08717034542

0871 numbers are known as 'rip off' numbers.  they are used for information desks for train time tables for instance.  it's possible business does not want then tarred with the same scam brush that 070 and 090 numbers are tarred with.
----------------------------------------------


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, greengrow... what would happen if a person was telling the e-crime-police about ping scam?
> Metropolitan Police Service - PCeU - Police Central e-crime Unit
> ping scam is computer crime.


nothing if the public reported it.

a picture of greengrow reporting dialer fraud to the police>> :wall:

the police nationally have been instructed to refer all complaints to Phonepayplus or which ever regulator is responsible.

Phonepayplus (Icstis) "we work closely with the police" and "we have decided to call in the NHTCU (SOCA)" are pr statements to feed to the public through the press.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Re: UK: Rückruftricks - Hohe Geldstrafe*



greengrow schrieb:


> i should have said pro-active consumer protection....the above case indicates Phonepayplus does pro-actively seek evidence and bar numbers.
> 
> i was wondering if there is any evidence of cases where the German Regulator has done this.


The German regulator barred some PRNs earlier this year that have not been abused - this was the first time as far as I know.
Usually the politicians and the regulator proactively protect the scammers (for example by a consequent decriminalization of PR fraud) 

Or the regulator closes down 20 numbers of a company because of PR fraud - and gives the same company 20 new numbers the same day "because we do not know if they are abusing the numbers again in future"


----------

